# Norco Shore 2



## sankai (29. November 2011)

Hey,

habe mir vor kurzem ein Gebrauchtes Norco Shore 2 aus 2008 zugelegt und habe auch gleich ein paar Fragen.
Nennt mich doof aber ich bekomme den Laufradsatz nicht abmontiert?!?
Gibt es da einen Trick oder bin ich einfach nur zu doof?
Will ein Kettenblatt entfernen und ne ne neue KeFü anbauen....kann mir jemand was empfehlen?
Erfahrungswerte von der Sixpack Yakuza?
Letzte Frage:
Meine Bremsen Quietschen wenn ich das Fahrrad schiebe. (Beläge sind neu und wurde auch alles eingestellt).

Würde mich über Antwort freuen.

Sven


----------



## Indian Summer (30. November 2011)

Hi Sankai

Wir empfehlen dir auf jeden Fall, kurz zu einem Fachhändler zu gehen und dir den Ein-/Ausbau erklären zu lassen. Es kann ungemütlich werden,
wenn du die Räder nicht richtig montierst:
http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/?page_id=13

Kettenführungen gibt's ein grosses Angebot von diversen Herstellern, wir selber vertreiben E.13 in der Schweiz, haben diese
auf all unseren Bikes und nur beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Montage-Standard ist ISCG 05.

Wenn die Bremsen quietschen, ist's wahrscheinlich nicht sauber eingestellt, lass auch das schnell vom Fachmann überprüfen.

Gute Grüsse

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

